# Missing in Action - let us know how you are!



## Northerner (Dec 17, 2011)

We miss people that we don't hear from for a while and worry that you are doing OK. I know this can be a very difficult time of year for some people, so if you are looking for a friendly ear then please give us a quick post to let us know how you are!


----------



## Steff (Dec 17, 2011)

Yes we certainly do,I do hope the ones who have been MIA pop in and say a little hello xxx


----------



## Barb3234 (Dec 17, 2011)

Guilty as charged! All fine with me just being a busy bee. Love, love, love that pic, I have a gorgeous yorkie, so really appreciate it. 

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Northerner (Dec 17, 2011)

Barb3234 said:


> Guilty as charged! All fine with me just being a busy bee. Love, love, love that pic, I have a gorgeous yorkie, so really appreciate it.
> 
> Merry Christmas everyone!



Nice to hear from you Barb  Merry Christmas, hope you have a wonderful time!


----------



## robert@fm (Dec 17, 2011)

Katetoxo was an asset to this forum in the short time she was with us, but I think she said that she preferred to speak to young people her own age.  Maybe I shouldn't have given her the link to the Insulin Gang forum, then she might still be with us.


----------



## FM001 (Dec 17, 2011)

Always enjoyed reading Flutterby's posts, cant say I've seen her on the forum for a while.


----------



## Old Holborn (Dec 18, 2011)

Hi All. Still pop in and out occasionally with the odd reply.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 18, 2011)

Old Holborn said:


> Hi All. Still pop in and out occasionally with the odd reply.



Great to hear from you and good to see you are still popping in - I think that you are one of our longest-standing members, having joined the day BEFORE the forum officially launched!  Hope things are going well for you and that you have a good Christmas/New Year planned


----------



## lucy123 (Dec 18, 2011)

Haven't heard from Macast for a while too?


----------



## Steff (Dec 18, 2011)

lucy123 said:


> Haven't heard from Macast for a while too?



no theres  also  mrjaja,bev,ukjonh,emma31,getcarter...


----------



## Lizzie53 (Dec 18, 2011)

I have posted a few times recently after a lull but do look in quite often. I don't have a lot to rattle on about however did see the consultant at the hossie this week and she was pleased with me. She has OK'd the Byetta for another year and I am now to drop the Gliclazide as I tend to eat to prevent hypos and need to lose a bit more weight. So fingers x please.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 18, 2011)

Lizzie53 said:


> I have posted a few times recently after a lull but do look in quite often. I don't have a lot to rattle on about however did see the consultant at the hossie this week and she was pleased with me. She has OK'd the Byetta for another year and I am now to drop the Gliclazide as I tend to eat to prevent hypos and need to lose a bit more weight. So fingers x please.



Thanks for the update Lizzie - good to hear that you are doing well and able to reduce the meds a bit!  Have a very Happy Christmas!


----------



## topcat123 (Dec 18, 2011)

topcat is fine . diet went to pots but never mind going to start again in the new year not been floating about the fourum as much these days.

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO YOU ALL   X X


----------



## Northerner (Dec 18, 2011)

topcat123 said:


> topcat is fine . diet went to pots but never mind going to start again in the new year not been floating about the fourum as much these days.
> 
> MERRY CHRISTMAS TO YOU ALL   X X



Well if you need any motivation and support, you know where we are 

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Ellowyne (Dec 19, 2011)

I just want to say 'Hello' and wish you all a merry Xmas!

I have not checked because things have still not improved for myself...I have had 2 Epidurals for my back pain but unfortunately they did not work for me 
  I have Since been put on Oxycontin, which is making me feel ,very unwell!!....I have gone back to Dihyrocodeine now.

The pain clinic consultant sya'd that, with some pain, ther really is limited things that they can do?....And, mostly, I am missing my Mummy Pat...she was my Aunty, my Mum and my best friend...She died on December 2nd, just suddenly took unwell and had some kind of thrombosis and her heart just stopped.....I miss her so very much, my heart aches.

On the positive, my Daughter, feels that she can finally start to bloom....My daughter, DiDi, is Transgender (Male to Female) In January she will start a long Journey into Transission...We are going private though, I am not going to let the NHS mental health team pull her down or make her jump through their hoops!!....No, we will do all we can to help her. As for her Crohns, well, she is on very strong Meds now and seems to be doing ok...God willimng that this continues.

So, as you can see, life has been somewhat difficult and busy, to say the least....As for my Diabetes, well, I have not been for any appointmnets or had Hba1c done since, well, a good 6 months...I have stopped testing, I don't see the point as I know my bloods will be high!....I have promised myself to try and get on top of things in the new year...It's just that diabetes has taken a back seat with all the other problems going on.

Well, that's me, I am still around.....I wish you all the very best and much love to you all...Hugs, Ellowyne xXx


----------



## Northerner (Dec 19, 2011)

Ellowyne said:


> I just want to say 'Hello' and wish you all a merry Xmas!
> 
> I have not checked because things have still not improved for myself...I have had 2 Epidurals for my back pain but unfortunately they did not work for me
> I have Since been put on Oxycontin, which is making me feel ,very unwell!!....I have gone back to Dihyrocodeine now.
> ...



It's so good to hear from you Ellowyne, but I'm very sorry to hear that you are still suffering pain. It's very good to hear that Didi has decided where her future lies, I wish her every success and happiness as she progresses down her path. Good to hear that the Crohn's is under control too 

If you need any help and support in your renewed efforts to get control of your diabetes - or just need a friendly ear - then please let us know, or PM me if you would prefer, anytime 

I hope that you can find some relief from your pain and that you all have a very special Christmas and Happy New Year!


----------



## PhoebeC (Dec 19, 2011)

Im here, Just busy.

Missed this forum. You guys got be through my horrid pregnancy last year, couldnt have got through with you and my bump buddy helen who i met on here.

I know have a nearly 1 year old and will be 7 years at the end of Jan.

Really havent even thought about my diabetes all year, i think pregnancy testing all the time and all those crazy hypos did my head in too much, so had naughty break xx


----------



## Northerner (Dec 19, 2011)

PhoebeC said:


> Im here, Just busy.
> 
> Missed this forum. You guys got be through my horrid pregnancy last year, couldnt have got through with you and my bump buddy helen who i met on here.
> 
> ...



Lovely to hear from you Phoebe - I see you on FB and Jemima really is such a delightful little girl! Have a lovely first Christmas with her and hubby


----------



## Robster65 (Dec 19, 2011)

Ellowyne said:


> I just want to say 'Hello' and wish you all a merry Xmas!
> 
> I have not checked because things have still not improved for myself...I have had 2 Epidurals for my back pain but unfortunately they did not work for me
> I have Since been put on Oxycontin, which is making me feel ,very unwell!!....I have gone back to Dihyrocodeine now.
> ...


 
Echo Alan's wishes Ellowyne. I know it's a difficult process to go through, whether private or NHS (especially NHS I should think!) so wish DiDi all the very best and hope the crohnes settles down too.

As for you, sorry to hear you've lost someone so close but you've proved how strong you can be without much in the way of help, so your fighting spirit will I'm sure pull you forwards. I hope you can find the time for yourself once the new year comes and start testing and thinking about getting the BGs down a bit.

AT least drop by and let us know how things are going from time to time.

Rob


----------



## margie (Dec 20, 2011)

Ellowyne said:


> I just want to say 'Hello' and wish you all a merry Xmas!
> 
> I have not checked because things have still not improved for myself...I have had 2 Epidurals for my back pain but unfortunately they did not work for me
> I have Since been put on Oxycontin, which is making me feel ,very unwell!!....I have gone back to Dihyrocodeine now.
> ...



I was really pleased to see you posting as last time you seemed so down. I am sorry that you are still having such a hard time of things - but you do sound more positive (despite all that is going on) than you have for a while.  

I hope you can find some time to come to terms with everything and have some time just for you.


----------



## Emmal31 (Dec 20, 2011)

Hi,

I still pop in from time to time but Jessica keeps me pretty busy these days (she is nearly 2 now ) so I don't really get time to post/ reply to threads. I will probably be back properly when we ttc baby no 2. If I can pluck up the courage to go through it all again

I've been having lots of high's the last month or so but I have no idea why it keep's happening, so I have had enough of the D really. I am dreading my 
hba1c in February. That's about it really. I hope everyone is keeping well and I wish you all a merry christmas


----------



## Northerner (Dec 20, 2011)

Hi Emma! Lovely to hear from you! Give Jessica a big {{{HUG}}} from me, I bet she's looking forward to Christmas 

Hope you have a wonderful time, and that you can start tackling those high levels in the New Year - hope the HbA1c isn't as bad as you fear


----------



## chattygirl197811 (Dec 23, 2011)

I am back! I had a lovely honeymoon, cruising the carribbean for two weeks. Despite eating the occassional cake my BG remained pretty good in fact lower than when I'm home. Wonder if being more chilled out helped?!
I know its not the easiest time of year with so many temptations! so I hope everyone is feeling ok x


----------



## Northerner (Dec 23, 2011)

chattygirl197811 said:


> I am back! I had a lovely honeymoon, cruising the carribbean for two weeks. Despite eating the occassional cake my BG remained pretty good in fact lower than when I'm home. Wonder if being more chilled out helped?!
> I know its not the easiest time of year with so many temptations! so I hope everyone is feeling ok x



Lovely to see you back! Good to hear that you enjoyed your honeymoon, bet you're glad to be back in wet and windy Britain


----------



## ukjohn (Dec 24, 2011)

*Hi*

I'm back, and have posted a message in the off the subject section.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 24, 2011)

ukjohn said:


> I'm back, and have posted a message in the off the subject section.



Really pleased to see you back John!


----------



## Catwoman76 (Dec 24, 2011)

hello everyone I hope you are all well and looking forward to tomorrow.  I have been looking in from time to time, but that's all at the moment.  I do wish you all a very happy christmas and peace, health and happiness for the year ahead.

With christmas wishes  Sheena


----------



## Northerner (Dec 24, 2011)

Catwoman76 said:


> hello everyone I hope you are all well and looking forward to tomorrow.  I have been looking in from time to time, but that's all at the moment.  I do wish you all a very happy christmas and peace, health and happiness for the year ahead.
> 
> With christmas wishes  Sheena



Wishing you a happy Christmas Sheena, hoping 2012 is a good year for you my dear


----------



## Steff (Dec 24, 2011)

Catwoman76 said:


> hello everyone I hope you are all well and looking forward to tomorrow.  I have been looking in from time to time, but that's all at the moment.  I do wish you all a very happy christmas and peace, health and happiness for the year ahead.
> 
> With christmas wishes  Sheena



A very happy christmas to you and Tia Sheena lovely to see you popping in xxx


----------



## Jennywren (Dec 24, 2011)

Catwoman76 said:


> hello everyone I hope you are all well and looking forward to tomorrow.  I have been looking in from time to time, but that's all at the moment.  I do wish you all a very happy christmas and peace, health and happiness for the year ahead.
> 
> With christmas wishes  Sheena



Merry Christmas Sheena and Tia


----------



## sweetsatin (Dec 24, 2011)

Hi ALL 
Just to let you know i am still around just a few downers specialy now the festive season is here and everyone wants to push the wrong foods down you throat lol....i am coping tho...
To you all
May your Christmas sparkle with moments of love,laughter & goodwill,& may the year ahead be full of contentment and joy.Have a Merry Christmas & Happy New Year


----------



## Northerner (Dec 24, 2011)

sweetsatin said:


> Hi ALL
> Just to let you know i am still around just a few downers specialy now the festive season is here and everyone wants to push the wrong foods down you throat lol....i am coping tho...
> To you all
> May your Christmas sparkle with moments of love,laughter & goodwill,& may the year ahead be full of contentment and joy.Have a Merry Christmas & Happy New Year



Lovely to hear from you sweetsatin!  Hope you have a lovely Christmas and don't fall foul of the Diabetes Police and Diabetes Tempters! Don't be a stranger on 2012!


----------



## Steff (Dec 24, 2011)

sweetsatin said:


> Hi ALL
> Just to let you know i am still around just a few downers specialy now the festive season is here and everyone wants to push the wrong foods down you throat lol....i am coping tho...
> To you all
> May your Christmas sparkle with moments of love,laughter & goodwill,& may the year ahead be full of contentment and joy.Have a Merry Christmas & Happy New Year



Sweet lovely to hear from you lovely, Have a very happy Christmas and a fantastic 2012 x.Keep strong and learn to say no thankyou with all those food pushers


----------



## chrismbee (Dec 25, 2011)

Hi yawl,
Sorry I haven't been on for a while, but seem to have been working all the hours.
Had a disappointing Hba1c in Sept, 8.1  - absolutely gutted, as I thought I'd been doing well. Hoping that the imminent test will be better...
Apart from that I'm fit & healthy and loving life with our new puppy!
Merry Christmas to all: keep well and stay happy.
Cheers,
Chris.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 25, 2011)

chrismbee said:


> Hi yawl,
> Sorry I haven't been on for a while, but seem to have been working all the hours.
> Had a disappointing Hba1c in Sept, 8.1  - absolutely gutted, as I thought I'd been doing well. Hoping that the imminent test will be better...
> Apart from that I'm fit & healthy and loving life with our new puppy!
> ...



Great to hear from you Chris! Hope the new HbA1c is an improvement when you get it - let us know how it goes  We're having a meet up in Oxford at the end of January - it would be great if you could make it! 

Puppy sounds fun!


----------



## chrismbee (Dec 25, 2011)

Cheers Alan - Oxford sounds good; just have to see if work commitments permit...


----------



## Steff (Dec 26, 2011)

chrismbee said:


> Cheers Alan - Oxford sounds good; just have to see if work commitments permit...



Chris hi stranger lovely to see you popping in,hope you had a great xmas, wishing you a healthy,wealthy and wise 2012 x


----------



## mrsjaja (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi all,

Hope you have all had a fab Xmas, and are looking forward to great things in the New Year.

Havent been around much, have been diagnosed with CFS (ME) to go along with the Diabetes and everything else, so spent most of the 5 months from June to the end of November barely functioning,  just managing to keep home ticking over with the help of my fabulous hubby, and trying to keep things as normal as possible for our beautiful girl.  Couldnt work, couldnt keep my eyes open and focused long enough to go on the computer!  All i did was take her to school, come home, sleep until it was time to pick her up, and then sleep again until tea-time, then go to bed when she did (about 8pm).

The one good thing to happen is that Apidra is unavailable and i was put on NovoRapid instead.  My bloods went from mental to fab in less than 6 weeks, and have remained that way.  Been a little high over the last two weeks as have had to be on steroids for my Asthma/Chest Infection, along with donkey doses of anti-b's. Have also lost 7.5 kgs in 8 weeks - most i have lost all year!

Here's hoping for a positive 2012, and that all thegood things will come to those of use who have waited so patiently for them (or at least that no major shit will the fan, lol )

Hopefully regular service will be resumed soon.


----------



## Steff (Dec 29, 2011)

mrsjaja said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Hope you have all had a fab Xmas, and are looking forward to great things in the New Year.
> 
> ...



Hi Mrs lovely to hear from you, sorry to hear about the diagnosis of ME xx sounds like you have a more then wonderful hubby there.Glad the novorapid is going well also.

Heres wishing you a fabulous 2012 hun xxx


----------



## Northerner (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi Mrsjaja, lovely to hear from you, but very sorry to hear about the ME  How fortuitous though that the shortage of Apidra should lead to you trying a different insulin that has improved your levels so much! 

I believe we have other members here with experience of ME, so hopefully you will be able to exchange experiences. I hope that 2012 is a wonderful year for you, please do visit when you can to let us know how you are doing


----------



## AnnW (Dec 30, 2011)

Still alive and kicking, not really trying hard on the diet though, still swimming and taking meds, just got to sort out the food. Put like that is feels better !!! 
Hello everyone


----------



## Northerner (Dec 30, 2011)

AnnW said:


> Still alive and kicking, not really trying hard on the diet though, still swimming and taking meds, just got to sort out the food. Put like that is feels better !!!
> Hello everyone



Hi Ann! Lovely to hear from you  I think lots of us have 'relaxed' a bit over Christmas, but (for me anyway), I get tired of it after nt very long and want to get back to healthier ways and eating - my how I've changed! 

Wishing you every success with your renewed efforts in 2012, remember we are here if you need some support!


----------



## am64 (Dec 30, 2011)

Northerner said:


> It's so good to hear from you Ellowyne, but I'm very sorry to hear that you are still suffering pain. It's very good to hear that Didi has decided where her future lies, I wish her every success and happiness as she progresses down her path. Good to hear that the Crohn's is under control too
> 
> If you need any help and support in your renewed efforts to get control of your diabetes - or just need a friendly ear - then please let us know, or PM me if you would prefer, anytime
> 
> I hope that you can find some relief from your pain and that you all have a very special Christmas and Happy New Year!



dear ellowyne 
ditto to northerner ...esp re pm ...you are such a mum x but please remember to look after yourself aswell x 
very best wishes for 2012 x


----------



## am64 (Dec 30, 2011)

Old Holborn said:


> Hi All. Still pop in and out occasionally with the odd reply.



often think of you down there near the 'desert' still intend to hire a hut there sometime ...


----------



## am64 (Dec 30, 2011)

topcat123 said:


> topcat is fine . diet went to pots but never mind going to start again in the new year not been floating about the fourum as much these days.
> 
> MERRY CHRISTMAS TO YOU ALL   X X



hi !!!!!






happy new year ...


----------



## am64 (Dec 30, 2011)

PhoebeC said:


> Im here, Just busy.
> 
> Missed this forum. You guys got be through my horrid pregnancy last year, couldnt have got through with you and my bump buddy helen who i met on here.
> 
> ...



hi ...still loving your avatar face paint !


----------



## am64 (Dec 30, 2011)

Emmal31 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I still pop in from time to time but Jessica keeps me pretty busy these days (she is nearly 2 now ) so I don't really get time to post/ reply to threads. I will probably be back properly when we ttc baby no 2. If I can pluck up the courage to go through it all again
> 
> ...



cant believe jessica is nearly two ! it seems like yesterday!! all the best with no.2 ...go for it hun if you think its right ..you're a lovely mum xx happy new year to you and your family x


----------



## am64 (Dec 30, 2011)

chattygirl197811 said:


> I am back! I had a lovely honeymoon, cruising the carribbean for two weeks. Despite eating the occassional cake my BG remained pretty good in fact lower than when I'm home. Wonder if being more chilled out helped?!
> I know its not the easiest time of year with so many temptations! so I hope everyone is feeling ok x



ooooo the carribbean ...i went last year to tobago ..and loved it !


----------



## am64 (Dec 30, 2011)

Catwoman76 said:


> hello everyone I hope you are all well and looking forward to tomorrow.  I have been looking in from time to time, but that's all at the moment.  I do wish you all a very happy christmas and peace, health and happiness for the year ahead.
> 
> With christmas wishes  Sheena



hey sheena HAPPY NEW YEAR xxxxx


----------



## am64 (Dec 30, 2011)

ukjohn said:


> I'm back, and have posted a message in the off the subject section.



nice to see you and rosie again john ...trying to get to Oxford Meet meself ..but gotta check out the work etc ! happy new year x


----------



## am64 (Dec 30, 2011)

sweetsatin said:


> Hi ALL
> Just to let you know i am still around just a few downers specialy now the festive season is here and everyone wants to push the wrong foods down you throat lol....i am coping tho...
> To you all
> May your Christmas sparkle with moments of love,laughter & goodwill,& may the year ahead be full of contentment and joy.Have a Merry Christmas & Happy New Year



happy new year sweet x know what ya mean re the sweet stuff ..i was given licorice allsorts by a customer and sadly did eat a few before bringing them home ...fortunately my hubby threw the rest out and the squirrels loved them !


----------



## am64 (Dec 30, 2011)

if i have missed any of you ...happy new year !


----------



## vix001 (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm still alive! Been so busy that I haven't checked her in ages. The new combination of Gliclazide and Metformin is working well and my levels are now in the normal range. Resolution for this year is that I can come off Gliclazide by losing the weight and getting to grips with exercise.

Will try to check in here more often.
I hope everyone had a great Christmas.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 1, 2012)

vix001 said:


> I'm still alive! Been so busy that I haven't checked her in ages. The new combination of Gliclazide and Metformin is working well and my levels are now in the normal range. Resolution for this year is that I can come off Gliclazide by losing the weight and getting to grips with exercise.
> 
> Will try to check in here more often.
> I hope everyone had a great Christmas.



Great to hear from you  Good to hear that your current meds are working well, but I hope that you are able to achieve your aims!


----------



## macast (Jan 3, 2012)

*hello hello hello*

hi guys.... I'm still alive and kicking 

sorry I've not been around.  the 2nd half of 2011 has been terrible!  deaths of 3 people in August and November that I was close to (including my Mum) .... I've been in hospital 3 times (twice rushed in, in June and once for a major operation in October)... after my op I got a bad infection and was ill for a while .....  I've been struggling with the dreaded diabetes and cholesterol levels... and I have also been battling with depression.  

but.......................... I'M BACK!!!!

hope you are all doing well............ and......... Happy New Year.  here's hoping that 2012 is a great year for us all xXx


----------



## Northerner (Jan 3, 2012)

macast said:


> hi guys.... I'm still alive and kicking
> 
> sorry I've not been around.  the 2nd half of 2011 has been terrible!  deaths of 3 people in August and November that I was close to (including my Mum) .... I've been in hospital 3 times (twice rushed in, in June and once for a major operation in October)... after my op I got a bad infection and was ill for a while .....  I've been struggling with the dreaded diabetes and cholesterol levels... and I have also been battling with depression.
> 
> ...



Oh my dear, what a dreadful time you have had!  Here's hoping that 2012 is a good year for you, and you recover your strength and get those levels under control. You have been missed, and it's very good to hear from you


----------



## macast (Jan 3, 2012)

thanks for the kind words Northerner..... I've missed you all terribly.  hopefully my computer will behave and I'll manage to get in here several times per week from now on 



Northerner said:


> Oh my dear, what a dreadful time you have had!  Here's hoping that 2012 is a good year for you, and you recover your strength and get those levels under control. You have been missed, and it's very good to hear from you


----------



## elaine1969 (Jan 3, 2012)

Hi everyone,  wishing you all a happy and healthy new year.  We have had a really hectic few weeks but Kate is doing well.  She survived her second christmas with the dreaded diabetes,  the build up to christmas seems to really stress her but hopefully next year she will not worry so much.  A few highish readings but what the hell - at least she had a good time!! xx


----------



## Steff (Jan 3, 2012)

Lovely to hear from you both x
Wishing you a happy 2012


----------



## donnarob (Jan 3, 2012)

Hi Gang, 

After a long lull, through one thing or another, I am back too. Northerner,  I have left you a PM. 

I have really missed posting, but reading about everyone else's problems, mine are minor in comparison.  I think we should all regroup and make it our New year's resolution to keep in touch. 

I will go and see what's been happening.   I don't want to bore you all with my problems but stress and diabetes don't mix! 

Now off the Metformin completely and STRUGGLING....:

Anybody who's still on diet and exercise, a few tips would be great. 

Love to everybody 
Donna


----------



## Rivki061 (Jan 4, 2012)

I am really bad at posting here and I have no excuses;I am working and running a home but I should make more time to come here and keep up to date with what's going on.
  I wish everyone a healthy and happy new year


----------



## Steff (Jan 4, 2012)

Rivki061 said:


> I am really bad at posting here and I have no excuses;I am working and running a home but I should make more time to come here and keep up to date with what's going on.
> I wish everyone a healthy and happy new year



Riv hi we forgive you honest  Happy news year to you also x


----------



## will2016 (Jan 7, 2012)

still here, just been flat out busy, decorating , crimbo etc, belated seasons greetings to all x


----------



## robert@fm (Jan 8, 2012)

Can't recall hearing from Gail for quite some time -- hope she's not going through another bad patch.  I myself am a bit down, though with no reason that I know of...


----------



## ukjohn (Jan 8, 2012)

Robert..I had a message from Gail a few days ago, she sounded ok, but as you know she moved recently and is probably still sorting things out.

I hope you are soon feeling better yourself and the thought of the oxford meet lifts your spirits, look forward to meeting you there.

Take care
John.


----------



## elliebug (Jan 9, 2012)

hello, i think i come under this heading!! i blame being pregnant, havent swiched my desktop on for literally months and cant get on with the site on my phone! have had several moments when i wanted to post but the effort of turning the pc on seemed too much (bad ellie) hope everyone is well


----------



## Northerner (Jan 9, 2012)

elliebug said:


> hello, i think i come under this heading!! i blame being pregnant, havent swiched my desktop on for literally months and cant get on with the site on my phone! have had several moments when i wanted to post but the effort of turning the pc on seemed too much (bad ellie) hope everyone is well



Lovely to hear from you ellie  You have had other concerns on your mind I guess  Hope you are doing well.


----------



## Steff (Jan 9, 2012)

elliebug said:


> hello, i think i come under this heading!! i blame being pregnant, havent swiched my desktop on for literally months and cant get on with the site on my phone! have had several moments when i wanted to post but the effort of turning the pc on seemed too much (bad ellie) hope everyone is well



Ellie hi nice to see you about on the boards posting x I hope your keeping well how long have you got left now?


----------



## shirl (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi am still here too, just in a quiet mood at the moment  make the most of it, it doesn't happen very often, lol. Do hope all had a good Christmas and have a happy, healthy 2012.

Got my annual check next Wednesday, deep joy, really lookin forward to that, NOT, 

take care all,

Shirl


----------



## Northerner (Jan 9, 2012)

shirl said:


> Hi am still here too, just in a quiet mood at the moment  make the most of it, it doesn't happen very often, lol. Do hope all had a good Christmas and have a happy, healthy 2012.
> 
> Got my annual check next Wednesday, deep joy, really lookin forward to that, NOT,
> 
> ...



Lovely to hear from you Shirl, I hope that the check goes well and that you emerge pleasantly surprised! Please let us know how you get on - and I hope you have a great 2012


----------



## Steff (Jan 9, 2012)

shirl said:


> Hi am still here too, just in a quiet mood at the moment  make the most of it, it doesn't happen very often, lol. Do hope all had a good Christmas and have a happy, healthy 2012.
> 
> Got my annual check next Wednesday, deep joy, really lookin forward to that, NOT,
> 
> ...



Shirl and quiet wow hehe, lovely to see you on the forum as ever sweet, I hope it all goes well on 19th xx please report back let us know how it goes, good luck


----------



## MeanMom (Jan 13, 2012)

Hi - just wanted to say I am reading and most days I try to post, but I have Internet issues which I am finding very frustrating. 

Many many times I have signed in to type s reply, done so (I am a slow typist) then pressed post only to be told I'm not logged in!

So when I have a minute I shall be on the phone to BT - but it won't be today as K had bad day yesterday so no school today (first day off since Xmas tho'  ) 

 Now to press 'submit'...


----------



## Northerner (Jan 13, 2012)

MeanMom said:


> Hi - just wanted to say I am reading and most days I try to post, but I have Internet issues which I am finding very frustrating.
> 
> Many many times I have signed in to type s reply, done so (I am a slow typist) then pressed post only to be told I'm not logged in!
> 
> ...



I hope K is feeling much better soon, and that you get your internet problems sorted MM  When you say' not logged in' do you mean 'not connected'? If you are being timed out of the forum you can prevent this by checking the 'stay logged in' box when you log in.


----------



## Ruth Goode (Jan 13, 2012)

Happy New Year everyone - Im still here, my laptop was broken for few months and now I have got a new one  hopefully I will be here more often as I'm so used to my ipod lately!!
Carly is well now, recovered from sickness/diahorrea bug.  We had a lovely Christmas but not in the New Year a whole family got the bug at the same time, it was diffcult esp keeping Carly's level up! (see a new thread)


----------



## Northerner (Jan 13, 2012)

Ruth Goode said:


> Happy New Year everyone - Im still here, my laptop was broken for few months and now I have got a new one  hopefully I will be here more often as I'm so used to my ipod lately!!
> Carly is well now, recovered from sickness/diahorrea bug.  We had a lovely Christmas but not in the New Year a whole family got the bug at the same time, it was diffcult esp keeping Carly's level up! (see a new thread)



Lovely To hear from you Ruth, but very sorry to hear you were all poorly over the New Year - am just recovering myself! Good to hear that all is well now, and with a new laptop!


----------



## teapot8910 (Jan 14, 2012)

Hi everyone

A belated Happy New Year from me! After a nasty bout of the lurgy, a family bereavement and a laptop failure I'm back again.

Hope you're all doing well and I'd better start catching up on some posts


----------



## Northerner (Jan 14, 2012)

teapot8910 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> A belated Happy New Year from me! After a nasty bout of the lurgy, a family bereavement and a laptop failure I'm back again.
> 
> Hope you're all doing well and I'd better start catching up on some posts



Aw Emma, nice to see you back, so sorry you've had such a rough time of it - I hope 2012 is your best year yet!


----------



## Steff (Jan 14, 2012)

teapot8910 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> A belated Happy New Year from me! After a nasty bout of the lurgy, a family bereavement and a laptop failure I'm back again.
> 
> Hope you're all doing well and I'd better start catching up on some posts



Emma,

Hi lovely to see you back on the boards, sorry you have had such a rotter of a time lately, heres to more happiers times in 2012 x


----------



## RachelT (Jan 16, 2012)

Sorry folks, i've been kind of distracted and stuff. New things to do at work (i actually get to meet real patients now...) and i think the old blood sugar is behaving it'self. Well, i'll know a week on Friday when my MOT is due. My dr has put me on iron tablets which give me the runs worse than Metformin, but make the rest of me feel a lot better. I pop by from time to time but i'm not much help on insulin doses and carb counting, least of all pumping. And somebody or other beats me to the pharmaceutical questions.


----------



## Steff (Jan 16, 2012)

RachelT said:


> Sorry folks, i've been kind of distracted and stuff. New things to do at work (i actually get to meet real patients now...) and i think the old blood sugar is behaving it'self. Well, i'll know a week on Friday when my MOT is due. My dr has put me on iron tablets which give me the runs worse than Metformin, but make the rest of me feel a lot better. I pop by from time to time but i'm not much help on insulin doses and carb counting, least of all pumping. And somebody or other beats me to the pharmaceutical questions.



Rachel hi lovely to see you back posting,hope the MOT goes ok on the 27th hun.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 17, 2012)

RachelT said:


> Sorry folks, i've been kind of distracted and stuff. New things to do at work (i actually get to meet real patients now...) and i think the old blood sugar is behaving it'self. Well, i'll know a week on Friday when my MOT is due. My dr has put me on iron tablets which give me the runs worse than Metformin, but make the rest of me feel a lot better. I pop by from time to time but i'm not much help on insulin doses and carb counting, least of all pumping. And somebody or other beats me to the pharmaceutical questions.



Hi Rachel, really nice to hear from you - and your input on anything is always welcome, even if you think someone else has answered things! I hope that the MOT goes well, please let us know how things go, and don't be a stranger! Hope you can pop along to one of the forum meets some time this year, it would be nice to see you again


----------



## RachelT (Jan 17, 2012)

That would be great, however i've researched getting to oxford from northampton by public transport for courses for work, but it's virtually impossible. Have fun y'all though. I'll keep an eye out for London or Brum based meets though. Facebook me if i'm being negligent.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 18, 2012)

RachelT said:


> That would be great, however i've researched getting to oxford from northampton by public transport for courses for work, but it's virtually impossible. Have fun y'all though. I'll keep an eye out for London or Brum based meets though. Facebook me if i'm being negligent.



There's be one in London in April and one in Brum in September, so hope to see you at one of those


----------



## AJLang (Jan 22, 2012)

RachelT said:


> That would be great, however i've researched getting to oxford from northampton by public transport for courses for work, but it's virtually impossible. Have fun y'all though. I'll keep an eye out for London or Brum based meets though. Facebook me if i'm being negligent.


I'm in Northampton as well!  Unless you want to go to London or Birmingham public transport links are awful


----------



## karinagal (Jan 22, 2012)

?Hola! Well, try as I might, the universe has decided that I can no longer ignore my diabetes and has put me on notice.. It's my own fault - I let the diet go to hell in a hand basket, and after a fall which damaged ligaments in my leg - exercise fell by the wayside too.

So here I am, with my tail between my legs and a prescription for Metformin....!  

Any advice would be greatly appreciated

Karina


----------



## Northerner (Jan 22, 2012)

karinagal said:


> ?Hola! Well, try as I might, the universe has decided that I can no longer ignore my diabetes and has put me on notice.. It's my own fault - I let the diet go to hell in a hand basket, and after a fall which damaged ligaments in my leg - exercise fell by the wayside too.
> 
> So here I am, with my tail between my legs and a prescription for Metformin....!
> 
> ...



Hi Karina, lovely to hear from you, but sorry to hear that you have been having a rough time  Best advice to start off with is to start a food diary and start taking regular blood sugar readings so you can look for areas that need the most improvement - it will also give you something to discusss with the doctor, nurse and/or dietician. Try and tackle things one at a time and set yourself small goals so you can tick off some successes - the goals will become more challenging as you become more confident and determined 

And don't forget you can rant, chat and pose your questions here and be sure of plentiful support!


----------



## karinagal (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks Northerner! Good to see you're still going strong and here to help. Good advice there - I'll give it a shot and keep you posted.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 22, 2012)

karinagal said:


> Thanks Northerner! Good to see you're still going strong and here to help. Good advice there - I'll give it a shot and keep you posted.



Make sure you do or we'll hunt you down!


----------



## karinagal (Jan 22, 2012)

Ok, that's a promise!


----------



## PhoebeC (Jan 25, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Lovely to hear from you Phoebe - I see you on FB and Jemima really is such a delightful little girl! Have a lovely first Christmas with her and hubby



Thank you, Delightful is the right word for her. We had a great christmas and her Birthday was also ace, very emotional as kept getting flash backs of the birth.

xx


----------



## PhilT (Jan 26, 2012)

Does anyone know if Sugarbum is ok as I haven't seen her on here for ages?


----------



## Northerner (Jan 26, 2012)

PhilT said:


> Does anyone know if Sugarbum is ok as I haven't seen her on here for ages?



I've spotted her on Facebook from time to time, but she hasn't logged in here for quite some time.


----------



## RachelT (Jan 30, 2012)

*I'm pretty good, thanks*

Good news, Hba1c is 6.8 (i'm happy with that considering it took in Christmas and i haven't been especially good.) weight is down (without dieting), no protein in my urine (must be a first!) and even my blood pressure is lower, also i can stop taking iron tablets and as a consequence spend less time on the loo. Even my slightly higher that perfection Cholesterol has been written off as "not being at risk". The nurse even found a pulse in my feet first time without having to get the ultrasound out. Result! I left the surgery happier than when i went in for the first time ever!

bad news is that my Mum has been called to go back to her GP about her "blood sugar", so she could try asking them if anybody else has inherited diabetes from both their mother and their daughter....or father-in-law but that's a bit far fetched. She's quite pragmatic about it though, saying "Oh well, if Rachel can cope with it so can I." I told her she can join the forum, especially if the Dr tells her something silly like "you've got a bit of diabetes" or "you're pre-diabetic". Only problem is that she will get all "food police" on me.

Rachel


----------



## Northerner (Jan 30, 2012)

Some really excellent news there Rachel, apart from your Mum's possible diagnosis of course - hope she can turn it around with your help, and ours, possibly!


----------



## RachelT (Jan 30, 2012)

She's never had a sweet tooth and has always eaten less sugar than me or anybody else in our family. I expect that living with my father has left her with a carbohydrate habit, like it has the rest of us, but she's had no symptoms to speak of so i expect that she'll be fine on diet control (as long as she can keep Dad away from the potatoes!), if there's any problem at all.


----------



## twinnie (Feb 1, 2012)

sorry not been on for a while  but had some good news today will post a thread


----------



## Northerner (Feb 1, 2012)

twinnie said:


> sorry not been on for a while  but had some good news today will post a thread



Ah! Lovely to hear from you again!


----------



## Steff (Feb 1, 2012)

twinnie said:


> sorry not been on for a while  but had some good news today will post a thread



Great to see you on V, and with good news even better xx


----------



## twinnie (Feb 1, 2012)

i have really miss this place but with work and family  hey back now


----------



## superstu21 (Feb 8, 2012)

Hey guys 

Haven't been on for a while but am back now. 

Have posted in general message board explaining.


----------

